# DW 2011 Protection Product Award WINNER



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Wohoooo!!! Thank you all for the support and we're very pleased that you like our product! This is a very big honor for us !! 

- Jesse O'Connor and Farkas István "The Wolf"


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

you can have that champagne now Jesse. :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Congrats Jesse :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Well Done Wolf


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Congrats guys :thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Good on yer Jesse,and thanks for a great product.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Congratulations Jesse and well deserved! :thumb:

A great, long lasting product at a modest price! 

Alan W


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

That's amazing! Well Done Jesse, you deserve it buddy for all your dedication to the brand and to detailers all over the world!

I've very nearly gone through a whole bottle in 4 months as i've used it on so many friends/families cars!

Great news!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Well done wolfie!

I might have to try this now :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

SarahAnn said:


> Well done wolfie!
> 
> I might have to try this now :thumb:


Thanks everyone! SarahAnn... give in to the Shiny Side...


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Thanks everyone! SarahAnn... give in to the Shiny Side...


I'm fighting it but Blueberry has also tempted me with her praise for it :thumb:

It was a hard one to win this (imo) as the competition was good. Must be something very special in your bottle :lol:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Well done! 

Need to try some of this!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

dont forget the other 6 winners folks. :thumb:


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Well done Jesse and team wolf :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Congratulations Jesse and the Wolf team!

A product that stands out!! :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very Well deserved for one of the best products around the detailing scene :thumb:

Well Done Jesse and wolfpack


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

A howling success, well done


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well done mr Wolf hard work paid off you better get a new batch ready


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Congrats, not used this stuff yet but a big fan of the decon gel and glass guard, well done.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Congrats Jesse, Do we all get a free bottle as a celebration ?


----------



## fr92 (May 3, 2011)

Congratulations , I have order my WP from DD.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Well Done :thumb:


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Well done, Jesse. Congratulations.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

well done guys


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Congrats! Looking forward to trying this, bought it last week just need the time now.


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Congratulations Jesse!:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Congratulations and definately well deserved


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats guys


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Well done to the Wolf's Pack - really well deserved for producing such a fantastic product. Everyone should come over to the shiny side:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well Jesse i gave in now with John at PB offering a deal got 6 different products to try including the award winning BW


----------



## Smurf. (Nov 22, 2011)

Congratulations ... Great product, great company, great attitude to detailing :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Scrim-1- said:


> Congrats Jesse, Do we all get a free bottle as a celebration ?


Thanks mate! Well if you're one of the gentlemen that voted for us, then you certainly have a chance at winning one !



Blueberry said:


> Well done to the Wolf's Pack - really well deserved for producing such a fantastic product. Everyone should come over to the shiny side:thumb:


Thank you Wolf Girl !!!



Derekh929 said:


> Well Jesse i gave in now with John at PB offering a deal got 6 different products to try including the award winning BW


You sir, you rock and you roll! Thanks for the support mate


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Well Done Jesse!!!!
Next time we meet I'll give you a lap dance.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

tzotzo said:


> Well Done Jesse!!!!
> Next time we meet I'll give you a lap dance.


That's so sweet of you buddy, thanks !!


----------



## 911 (Nov 1, 2010)

Congrats! Well done wolfie!
Gratulálok Jesse bácsi!!!:thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh yeeeeeeeeeeess awesome product, best product ive ever purchased. Every time i walk in the garage and look at the a3 it makes me smile. Shineeeey! :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats Wolf'y


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Well done Jesse , awesome products !


----------

